# stolzer Besitzer eines Bonsai und keine Ahnung....



## Vera44 (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe am Sonntag einen Bonsai geschenkt bekommen und habe gar keine Ahnung.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Keine Ahnung was für ein Bonsai, für innen oder aussen, welche Pflege braucht er? Wie muss ich gießen und düngen und mit was. Wo und wie muß er überwintern???? Was für ein Standort?
Die Blätter sind ganz zart. Die langen Triebe müssen geschnitten werden. Er ist wie auf dem Bild, nicht geschnitten 75 cm. Wie muss ich ihn schneiden???? Sorry ich weiss das sind tausend Fragen. Mist ich krieg die Bilder nicht rein....


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Vera!
Irgendwie dumm gelaufen!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Vera44 (30. Sep. 2014)

das Mauspad ist tot... aber wenigstens das eine Bild


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Vera
am besten fragst du mal beim Friedhelm nach , der hat voll den Plan

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Patrick,
danke für den Hinweis, soweit hab ich garnicht gedacht. Aber ohne Bilder kann Friedhelm wahrscheinlich auch nicht so gut helfen. Ich weiss nicht warum die Bilder nicht gehen.....????

Wie geht es Dir????


----------



## toschbaer (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Patrick,
danke für die Blumen!
Was macht Deine Goji Pflanze, ich hoffe Du hast sie bei Eugen nicht vergessen?!

Bei  so wenig Input kann ich auch nur ins Blaue schießen


Hallo Vera,

 viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bonsai--ein klares vielleicht!!!
*
Chin. Liguster
Japanischer Name: Ligustrum
Lateinischer Name: Ligustrum sinensis

Gruß auch an Werner

LG
Friedhelm*



*



*


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Mir gehts soweit , solang nix weh tut, ne die Pflanze hab ich mitgenommen hat etwas die Flügel gehägt mittlerweile kommt sie wieder, wo muss ich die hinsetzen im Winter?

Ich hab diesen hier von Friedhelm bekommen ist jetzt circa 45 cm hoch , eine kleine __ Birke

 
 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## toschbaer (30. Sep. 2014)

Na Patrick,
 habe ich mal wieder vergessen- Dir den Namen von der __ Birke zu sagen!
Die Birke solltest Du eigentlich an den Rand Deines Minis setzen.
Die Birke mag es feucht und möchte gerne etwas Schwung in dem Stamm haben.
Du wirst einiges in Netz finden!

AXO,
 die Goji Pflanze nach draußen setzen

Für Vera!
Auch Du wirst einiges in Netz über Deinem Bonsai finden!


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2014)

Wie heist die __ Birke nun ............................ Franziska ?


----------



## koile (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Vera ,
Schau mal bei Chinesische Liguster (  ligustrum sinensis)
 Pflegeanleitung  》www.bonsaipflege.ch 《


----------



## toschbaer (30. Sep. 2014)

ok
Franziska aus dem Moor


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2014)

Oder doch Freya...............................

Für die Germanen war die __ Birke ein heiliger Baum, denn sie war Freya, der Göttin der Fruchtbarkeit und des Frühlings, der Liebe und des Glücks geweiht. Mit dem Aufstellen eines Maibaumes ehrten die Germanen diese Göttin. Unter dem Maibaum wurde das Erwachen der Natur gefeiert. Und bis heute hat sich von dieser mythologischen Bedeutung der Betula alba, wie die Birke botanisch heißt, etwas erhalten 
Quelle : Mittelbayrische  Zeitung

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (1. Okt. 2014)

Hallo!

Hab ich es mir doch schon gedacht, auf die Saarländer ist verlass. Danke für die Hilfe Gerd. Und diesmal ein---. Bis Freitag, freu mich schon, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

